# Normalizing sex talk in marriage!



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok! I’ve been married for 7 years and being able to talk about sex in marriage has been kinda challenging on his part I’m an open book! I’ve also read a lot of forums on here about married couples struggling with talking with there spouse about Sex and honestly I’m SICK OF IT! If you are going to spend the rest of your life with that person, being able to talk about something that can make or break your marriage is IMPERATIVE! Your partner is the one person you should be able to be open and honest with about your needs and wants! I’m tired of having to tip toe around certain conversations and so are some of you! We are all adults! True enough I understand it can be uncomfortable starting off, but I believe at some point it should become normal! It’s not fair on so many levels that the spouse, who wants a better sex life have to jump through hoops just to convey they want to try something different without offending the other person! At some point being open sexually with your partner has to become a priority in marriage!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Some people like it; some people too much talk just kills the spontaneity and mood.


----------



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some people like it; some people too much talk just kills the spontaneity and mood.


That’s true!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe it depends to some extent on a) your personality and b) your upbringing?


----------



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Maybe it depends to some extent on a) your personality and b) your upbringing?


It definitely has everything to do with that! That’s what make it so uncomfortable starting out! But as time goes by if you are open it can happen! I know that type of conversation can be challenging at first it’s all about the will to want to do so!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The problem is BOTH parties have to be interested in the discussion. And of one is not, that's where the problem lies.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Unproblematic87 said:


> Ok! I’ve been married for 7 years and being able to talk about sex in marriage has been kinda challenging on his part I’m an open book! I’ve also read a lot of forums on here about married couples struggling with talking with there spouse about Sex and honestly I’m SICK OF IT! If you are going to spend the rest of your life with that person, being able to talk about something that can make or break your marriage is IMPERATIVE! Your partner is the one person you should be able to be open and honest with about your needs and wants! I’m tired of having to tip toe around certain conversations and so are some of you! We are all adults! True enough I understand it can be uncomfortable starting off, but I believe at some point it should become normal! It’s not fair on so many levels that the spouse, who wants a better sex life have to jump through hoops just to convey they want to try something different without offending the other person! At some point being open sexually with your partner has to become a priority in marriage!


I definitely agree with this. It has nothing to do with being spontaneous or being gross. As a married couple we are best friends and confidants. We should be able to talk about anything without feeling ashamed or embarrassed. I have on numerous occasions had to clean my wife up below due illness and injury. No issue, she is my partner and needs help, that's what we do! It does take time to develop a trust in each other to discuss deep secrets or fantasies, but a time should come where nothing is taboo between partners for discussion. Heck we both sometimes laugh our hardest at these moments at each other's reactions!!! The important thing is honesty and trust.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

One of the more interesting column I read in a marriage problem advice column was "If a man can't be comfortable telling his deepest darkest sexual secretes to his wife, who can he tell them to?"

The answer was "A prostitute who will not judge his request, not embarrass him over what he desires, look at him and politely listen as she figures out how much to charge him."

The point is that your spouse, should be someone you can discuss anything with. If you are afraid to discuss some things, then the two of you shouls work on yur communications.

Good luck.


----------

